# Is the Falcon Hunting Club still there??? - Jasper County



## Garcia Mitchler (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone know of the "Falcon Hunting Club"?

My father and his best friends were all original members of the Falcon Hunting Club in Jasper County in the 1960's.

My Dad is Taylor, best friend was Mickey (my Godfather). Arnold "Pap" was his dad, who always cooked and ran things with his friends, the other founders. I omitted last names to protect the Guilty ;-) There's alot of history with that original crowd, all originally from Buckhead before it grew.

My brothers went with Dad alot back in the 70's and early 80's. I hunted there a few times, but was too busy getting into other trouble and eventually joined the US Coast Guard. I finally retired, moved back home, and now I would love to hunt the Falcon if it's still there. That club was run the way a hunting club should be.

If it's still there, is membership open to the offspring of the originals?


----------



## Sharpshooter (Oct 5, 2008)

Where abouts in Jasper County was it located? Several of the old Jasper clubs went away in the late nineties when John Hancock and Weyerheuser sold off large tracts.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Oct 5, 2008)

Got my Dad working on it.


----------



## klc (Oct 23, 2008)

Two main contacts that manage the club & membership these days 
Bob Kinsey can be reached at vail_kin@bellsouth.net and 

Nelson Williams can be reached at 404-401-0878

my name is Ken Callahan member since 2002 avail via ken.callahan@mindspring.com  or cell 404-617-8964

the club has about 24-26 members each year - family focused and game management programs in place that have us seeing larger bucks each year


----------

